# 5-HTP



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Has anyone tried the enzyme 5-HTP? It is know to help normalize the serotonim levels and promote well being and normal sleep patterns. It's all natural and found it listed in FM articles and on Websites. Please post if you have any info! Also they listed Malic Acid.Thanks,Tania


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2001)

Where do you get 5 HPT? Is is prescription,over the counter, orhealth store.Thanks.------------------Mildred


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Mildred,I got mine at a health food store, but I have seen it at Walgreens drug store also.Tania


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm now finding out that this formula is not the greatest to take. Go to the IBS board and read under 5-HTP. Some very knowledgable people have posted articles about this amino acid.Tania


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Tania just go get yourself some SSRI's from your doctor. I don't go for the drug approach either, went six, nearly seven years without any drug style medication, but since March this year gave in & took something to help me get a full nights sleep, what a difference, sleeping, helped the muscle ache soothedraw nerves. You'll soon find out if you get a bad reaction, but it won't kill you. I know most medico's prescribe Zoloft, mine uses 'Allegron tricyclic nortriptyline', one a night stopped all my waking up. Just looking at the box, had thought it was a 50mg tablet, but see it's only 25mg. Worth it to get a full nights sleep while they look for answers to the myriad of symptoms that ail us


----------

